# "CAT SLAUGHTERS FLOUNDER"



## kingalingdingaling (Sep 17, 2005)

WELL THE DOG WAS TIRED SO WE TOOK THE CAT TO DO SOME FLOUNDER GIGING, AND THIS REPORT IS FOR ALL THE GIGGERS IN HERE, NOT THE HYPOCRITES, SO COMMENTS NEED TO BE KEPT TO YOURSELF, "FLOUNDER GOD"


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice haul there! Like the rail on the front of ur rig! Gotta do that to mine! Tks for the pic's!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

looks like a good night of gigging. I need to get back out there and gig again myself.


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice mess of fish.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Now that's some good eatin' headin your way! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

that's a talented cat.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

killer


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

cool bro nice catch!!!!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

were yall walkin or stabbin from the boat? either way thats the haul i have been dreamin about!!


----------



## kingalingdingaling (Sep 17, 2005)

THE FISH WERE STABBED FROM THE BOAT


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

What kind of stud fee do you charge for that Cat? Nice bunch of fish, makin' me hungry.


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

i didnt see ur number on my caller id?!


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey king

Where you guy's stick them flounder? how shallow were you


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

giggers sure are getting defensive.....


----------



## kingalingdingaling (Sep 17, 2005)

most fish were gigged in @ 6" to 12"


----------



## kingalingdingaling (Sep 17, 2005)

i just never put my guard down, im always ready


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Nice report, and pictures.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

look like a great nite


----------



## Mark E. (May 26, 2005)

nice haul


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Good job bro!


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

WOW! WHAT A BACK STABBER YOU ARE,,,,,,LOL,,,NICE BET THE CAT WAS HAPPY AROUND CLEANING TIME HUH!!!????


kingalingdingaling said:


> WELL THE DOG WAS TIRED SO WE TOOK THE CAT TO DO SOME FLOUNDER GIGING, AND THIS REPORT IS FOR ALL THE GIGGERS IN HERE, NOT THE HYPOCRITES, SO COMMENTS NEED TO BE KEPT TO YOURSELF, "FLOUNDER GOD"


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Were you able to eradicate any stingrays while out there?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

wow nice


----------



## kingalingdingaling (Sep 17, 2005)

alot of stings out in the waters so yall be carefull the seem to like the lights, but i take care of them


----------



## shoal me the money2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice catch!!!!


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

WOW


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

nice job


----------



## TheReelDeal (Aug 10, 2005)

you ought to be ashamed of yourself killing all of those fish!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

TheReelDeal said:


> you ought to be ashamed of yourself killing all of those fish!


Ashamed? Maybe, but I bet he's full of stuffed flounder lol..Great job brudder. From one stabber to another.. GIG EM!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Umm ... just out of curiosity ... what are you "taking care" of sting rays for ... ? Shark bait ... ?


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Do you have a light system up front or hand held?--gonna get that done one of these days!


----------



## kingalingdingaling (Sep 17, 2005)

its all set up, i built a custom stainless rig on the front with detachable lights


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Can you show ur set up?


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

*NICE!!!!*

I can't wait to go on a trip with that cat!!!!! LOL Nice mess of fish!!!!









See yall at outriggers again for ICE soon... LOL


----------



## kingalingdingaling (Sep 17, 2005)

swampus when i get a chance i'll take some pics and post them


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Nice mess of fish you have there King.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice catch. Did I hear or misunderstand the regulations on gigging are changing after Sept. 1st?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for finding my cat.LOL Nice bunch of flatties! if you need some help eating them send me a PM.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

texasjeweler said:


> Nice catch. Did I hear or misunderstand the regulations on gigging are changing after Sept. 1st?


I hope not. I know they were looking into making flounder a gamefish. If so, that will kill gigging unless they allow special regulations for recreational fisherman..Anyone hear any news?


----------



## greengofishing (Mar 29, 2008)

I have heard a lot of talk from commercial guys but nothing concrete. Sounds like they are going to outlaw giggiing. Sure will miss it. I enjoy night fishing and it just wont be the same to me to go out overnight and not be able to gig any flounder. 

One guy had what I thought was a fair and good idea. If TPWD would ban gigging and catch and release only on flounder during the months of October through December. Seems like whenever I go to the fish cleaning tables during that time, I see a lot of big flounder carcasses lying in the water. 

Of course, that wouldn't do anything to save all the flounder killed by shrimpers and bait catchers by catch. 

It seems like the limits are getting really stringent on most all species now. But, I suppose with all the fishing going on, it has to be that way.


----------



## greengofishing (Mar 29, 2008)

By the way, that is a nice mess of flounder. My favorite fish to eat. My wilfe loves it too. She is very happy when I come home with them.


----------

